# fluval replacement hoses



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

who sells fluval replacement hoses?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> who sells fluval replacement hoses?


Pretty sure I remember buying mine @ J&L Aquatics. Although think Fraser might have them


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers have them... the ribbed hosing OEM to fluval.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since you have replace them, I'd consider going to regular non-ribbed hoses. Better flow, and less trapping of debris in the ribbing.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Since you have replace them, I'd consider going to regular non-ribbed hoses. Better flow, and less trapping of debris in the ribbing.


But that's where the shrimp like to hide :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> But that's where the shrimp like to hide :bigsmile:


I have a 204. They don't hide in the hose. They hide in the bottom of my canister. That's how they survived the rams and the Solomon in quarantine. I pull out 20 or 30 every time I clean the filter.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, go with non OEM stock hoses, get some food grade hoses or braided nylon hose...no ribs, better flow, less debris area to trap crap.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The ribbed hoses are also made of plastic which will weaken over time and likely rupture catastrophically. I've never liked the fluval ribbed hoses. Any other hose is preferred. I've used braided nylon hose and it works for me but sometimes they are a tad rigid for some applications. Right now, all my FX5's are plumbed with braided nylon.


----------

